# Beware Picture Thiefs



## MilesBetter

*TK Detailing - Beware Picture Thiefs*

To cut a long story short.....I was quite shocked when I clicked through another detailers website and found pics of one of my details used to illustrate a before and after with no permission requested to use the pics or any credits to where he took the pics from 

http://www.tk-detailingcars.co.uk/about-us/engine-bay

And so, my original posts from last year... 
http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=197610

Does he not have any details of his own to use for his site as examples of a detailing process and his skils :wall:

Thing is he didnt even use an after shot, that was a mid-way showing progress shot :wallbang:

In a sense you could argue that I am flattered that he regarded my work highly enough to be worth pinching to illustrate a detailing process, and I would be quite happy for him to have examples of my work on his site if at least he had given me a credit or link back somehow. Not sure why he wants another detailers work on his site 

Moral of the story is now all my photos will be watermarked.


----------



## kempe

Get him to remove them or you will take it futher


----------



## MilesBetter

kempe said:


> Get him to remove them or you will take it futher


Yes, I have just sent him a firm but fair correspondence as such.

Just makes me mad

I was hoping he had just used my photobucket URL and hotlined then I could have changed the pic to be a straight bloke and a tranny as a before and after or something equally embarassing :lol:


----------



## xcJohn

MilesBetter said:


> Yes, I have just sent him a firm but fair correspondence as such.
> 
> Just makes me mad
> 
> I was hoping he had just used my photobucket URL and hotlined then I could have changed the pic to be a straight bloke and a tranny as a before and after or something equally embarassing :lol:


Those were my first thought (wierdly) enough. :doublesho

That's not on at all, we all know how much a PITA it can be to take the time to photograph what you are doing.

I know it will take some time, but how about watermarking the photos in future?


----------



## i5aces

yeah i would watermark the photos to, i use photoshop and have set up a automated prossess to just watermark all the pics in a folder


----------



## The_Bouncer

Bang out of order - Esp when the 'competition' is that close to you. Makes you wonder what other pictures he is using !!!!!

Think your doing the right action :O)


----------



## Refined Detail

Funnily enough I stumbled across his site the other day actually. I'd imagine he's probably on here 'undercover' too and that'd be how he found your pics to start with.


----------



## Andy_Wigan

If you don't get any joy from the person themselves, send an e-mail to the owner of the forum, or the website hosting company explaining the situation and that the image is copyrighted and ask for it to taken down. More than likely, they will if he doesn't.


----------



## kieran1980

i5aces said:


> yeah i would watermark the photos to, i use photoshop and have set up a automated prossess to just watermark all the pics in a folder


I have a photo shop account but how do you manage to watermark pictures in the folder? i am useless on a computer :wave:

nothing worse than seeing your hard work being used by someone else


----------



## DPN

MilesBetter said:


> To cut a long story short I have been doing a few mini's lately, started with a friends, then word of mouth brought me a few others.
> 
> I signed up for a couple of mini forums and on one noticed they already had a detailer as site sponsor and thought would take a look at his website and found he was only about 15 minutes up the road actually.
> 
> So I was quite shocked when I clicked through his site and found pics of one of my details used to illustrate a before and after with no permission requested to use the pics or any credits to where he took the pics from
> 
> http://www.tk-detailingcars.co.uk/about-us/engine-bay
> 
> And so, my original posts from last year...
> http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=197610
> 
> Does he not have any details of his own to use for his site as examples of a detailing process and his skils :wall:
> 
> Thing is he didnt even use an after shot, that was a mid-way showing progress shot :wallbang:
> 
> In a sense you could argue that I am flattered that he regarded my work highly enough to be worth pinching to illustrate a detailing process, and I would be quite happy for him to have examples of my work on his site if at least he had given me a credit or link back somehow. Not sure why he wants another detailers work on his site
> 
> Moral of the story is now all my photos will be watermarked.


This sort of thing is getting more common 

The site owner has also got free LINK coverage on DW :lol:


----------



## i5aces

kieran1980 said:


> I have a photo shop account but how do you manage to watermark pictures in the folder? i am useless on a computer :wave:
> 
> nothing worse than seeing your hard work being used by someone else


im pretty sure you can download watermark plugins for photoshop if you dont know how to make one if not i could make you one and email it over depending on what version of photoshop you have


----------



## dwmc

i`ve just looked on the website and looked at his contact details , on the same page is a link to youtube showing the work of a KDS detail :doublesho

http://www.youtube.com/user/TKdetailingcars?feature=mhum


----------



## MilesBetter

dwmc said:


> i`ve just looked on the website and looked at his contact details , on the same page is a link to youtube showing the work of a KDS detail :doublesho
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/user/TKdetailingcars?feature=mhum


Edited to say...
I just clicked through to this and then thought, ok fair enough he has it as a favourite and so not passing of as his own and at least given KDS credit, but it does give confusion.


----------



## The_Bouncer

^^ - oh dear it gets worse - poor show. :O(


----------



## *MAGIC*

I get this far too often and not just from detailing companys.
I have found my pics on large corp. sites before.

Robbie


----------



## CraigQQ

think this is a misunderstanding on the KDS one lads...

that is a direct link from his favourites to the KDS video... and the comment you quoted is kelly's Description on his own KDS video not this guy
see original here
http://www.youtube.com/user/kdskeltec#p/u/25/vQhhzf5srT4

so hes not in the wrong on this one, although it could be misleading to some, anyone can add a KDS vid to thier youtube faveourites aslong as they dont upload it from thier own account under a different name and claim its thiers

your photos however milesbetter, he seems to be fobbing off as his work, not yours.. so deffinately needs sorting on that one.


----------



## *MAGIC*

Saying that the white Porsche GT3 in his gallery are my pics.

http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=197765

Robbie


----------



## kieran1980

dwmc said:


> i`ve just looked on the website and looked at his contact details , on the same page is a link to youtube showing the work of a KDS detail :doublesho
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/user/TKdetailingcars?feature=mhum


Im reading that as its one of his favourites KDS's work maybe im reading it wrong, i thought the message under was written by KDS


----------



## *MAGIC*

LIKE and leave a comment:

http://www.facebook.com/pages/Tkdetailingcars/164144966938913?sk=wall

Or call him:

Tom Tel - 07407865425


----------



## CraigQQ

*MAGIC* said:


> Saying that the white Porsche GT3 in his gallery are my pics.
> 
> http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=197765
> 
> Robbie


I Knew i had seen those pics before!!!!

this guy is beyond a joke... has he even detailed a car before?

are any of the pics his.. they all seem to be stolen from here.


----------



## MilesBetter

Guess shouldnt be that bothered, but its the principal of it all.


----------



## getthewheelsinl

Using image hosting sites, like Photobucket etc, probably isn't the best as when you sign up IIRC you negate all your copyright privilages!! This is to ensure the hosting sites aren't stuck in the middle of legal battles! 
Copyright & watermark your images I guess is the way to go.
Hope you manage to get things sorted!


----------



## sim L

*MAGIC* said:


> LIKE and leave a comment:
> 
> http://www.facebook.com/pages/Tkdetailingcars/164144966938913?sk=wall
> 
> Or call him:
> 
> Tom Tel - 07407865425


I was beaten to the punch!


----------



## Rust.Bucket

If all else fails, he's only 15mins away so maybe drop by and pretend youre interested in using his service. Then drop subtle messages to him about the stolen pics: 'my engine bay is disgusting, i saw the before and afters and I was gobsmacked by the results. What did I... Err you... Use for it, and time taken?'


----------



## TOGWT

*Watermarking Photos *

['Sharing photos, especially if you will be posting them online or emailing them, you never know what will happen to them. Someone could take the photos for their own use, and you might never even know. Here is a simple step-by-step tutorial on protecting images by watermarking your photos

(http://cameras.about.com/od/printing/ss/watermark.htm)

While there are many ways to protect images, watermarking is probably the most effective. Several other methods, such as right-click disabling and adding a transparent gif image file on top, both have a work-around that the experienced photo-stealer knows or they are time-consuming. 
Put your watermark in several locations. If it's on a vehicle, put it over a curved line, as they present a challenge when removing and cloning the underneath. Another good place is an obvious colour blend/change.']


----------



## James306

Invoice him for the photos, you have every right too and if he refuses to pay then small claims court. Photographers do it all the time when photos are used without permission!


----------



## MilesBetter

Cheers all, I will not take it any further as long as he removes or credits me with them.

Thanks for the info and will get watermarked from now on.


----------



## Rust.Bucket

MilesBetter said:


> Cheers all, I will not take it any further as long as he removes *or credits me with them*.
> 
> Thanks for the info and will get watermarked from now on.


he should credit you for them if say he was using them in a guide or tutorial, but the fact he is in the same line of work as you seems a little too dodgy to me. Surely he can take his own pics if his work is that good. I find that the strangest.


----------



## banditbarron

Left him a subtle (not) message on his facebook page


----------



## ianFRST

banditbarron said:


> Left him a subtle (not) message on his facebook page


:lol::lol::lol::lol: you knobber :lol::lol::lol:


----------



## The_Bouncer

What I don't get - and mentioned here before - is that he is indeed doing valeting / detailing work to a degree - the FB pictures prove that - By looking at it also the business has only been set up a month or so - well at least that's what it points too.

I can only imagine that in order to 'impress' potential clients from the outset that the Porsche and Engine detail pics were used - Not sure where the other 'semi prestige' vehicles are from on his gallery...

Must be a visitor to these pages to obtain the images ? Maybe he'll come back on - eat a bit of humble pie - apologise or indeed recredit the owners of original pics.

I think for anybody looking at these pages - thinking 'oh I'll grab an image or two from the web' then think again - If your not good enough to create the same results then your not good enough to call yourself a detailer.

People on here - supporters or not - work bloody hard - be it on a 10 year old Ford or a 3 day old Supercar.

It ain't that hard to take pictures of your own work - Don't profit off other peoples labour.....

Find it pretty sad really - If he needed Porsche pictures etc that bad, but didn't have the client base yet - then knock on a owners house and offer a freebie.....

think I've waffled enough. :O)


----------



## Martin_HDI

banditbarron said:


> Left him a subtle (not) message on his facebook page


Haha, that gave me a good laugh :thumb:


----------



## sim L

I love how he actually "Likes" his own photos :lol:


----------



## dwmc

banditbarron said:


> Left him a subtle (not) message on his facebook page


don`t mince your words do you :lol:


----------



## James306

If he refuses to take them down (unlikely after the abuse on facebook ) then invoicing is the route to go as you will get some dough for it!


----------



## kempe

You are within your right to charge £60+ for each photo he is using :thumb:


----------



## -Kev-

surely its ileagl - false advertising by using someone elses pictures. as well as a p*** take
as he needs to steal other people pictures, its obvious he's not a very good detailer...


----------



## Razzzle

Since his site is hosted by google, why not just report it via there report system...

http://www.tk-detailingcars.co.uk/system/app/pages/reportAbuse?src=/home

Daz. :thumb:


----------



## nicp2007

have a look at the E46 M3 in his gallery and then take a look at my thread from last year :wall:

his web site

http://www.tk-detailingcars.co.uk/gallery

my studio post :thumb:

http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=194540


----------



## -Kev-

Pride & Performance said:


> have a look at the E46 M3 in his gallery and then take a look at my thread from last year :wall:
> 
> his web site
> 
> http://www.tk-detailingcars.co.uk/gallery
> 
> my studio post :thumb:
> 
> http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=194540


FFS! this is getting stupid now


----------



## nicp2007

CraigQQ said:


> I Knew i had seen those pics before!!!!
> 
> this guy is beyond a joke... has he even detailed a car before?
> 
> are any of the pics his.. they all seem to be stolen from here.


yep they all are :wall:



-Kev- said:


> FFS! this is getting stupid now


yeah i'm goin to ring him and give him 24hrs to remove my pic or he will be getting invoiced for my pics :thumb:


----------



## HannaH

he also has used alot of pics on facebook

http://www.facebook.com/photos.php?id=164144966938913

album belongs to pride and performance and we have noticed some of velet magics on there too


----------



## andy monty

has he hosted them from your link on photo bucket or the like? cant you replace the pictures in that link with some xxx hard core man on man entertainment pictures :devil:


----------



## nicp2007

he is goin to be gutted when he gets back from holiday and realises he has been rumbled :lol:


Thanks too Robbie @ VM too for the info on this :thumb:


----------



## nicp2007

andy monty said:


> has he hosted them from your link on photo bucket or the like? cant you replace the pictures in that link with some xxx hard core man on man entertainment pictures :devil:


i wish mate :wall:

he has coppied and saved them :wall:


----------



## i5aces

just looking through his face book (loving some of the comments)
but dosent facebook make you tick a box to say you own or are allowed to use the pictures


----------



## davZS

All I can say is brilliant spot MilesBetter for spotting this in the first place, this is really sad that he would steal pics and use them as his own work , hope this gets sorted soon and the pictures get taken down and he gives all the credit to the original detailers :thumb:


----------



## nicp2007

i5aces said:


> just looking through his face book (loving some of the comments)
> but dosent facebook make you tick a box to say you own or are allowed to use the pictures


:lol:

yeah i'm getting a little carried away with the photo comments :devil:

http://www.facebook.com/photos.php?...184667368220006.39461.164144966938913&theater


----------



## kempe

Mark his face book as spam? Get it shut down? What do you guys think?


----------



## matthewrblack

Pride & Performance said:


> :lol:
> 
> yeah i'm getting a little carried away with the photo comments :devil:
> 
> http://www.facebook.com/photos.php?...184667368220006.39461.164144966938913&theater


Brilliant, It's quite funny when it all hit's the fan.


----------



## Guest

Pride & Performance said:


> :lol:
> 
> yeah i'm getting a little carried away with the photo comments :devil:
> 
> http://www.facebook.com/photos.php?...184667368220006.39461.164144966938913&theater


I honestly don't blame you, its a blatent rip off of all the hard work you guys put in, not just doing the actual detail, but also the pics and write ups you do. It's stealing - plain and simple.


----------



## kempe

Report the photo on the right hand side :thumb:


----------



## The_Bouncer

It's all his own doing - Makes you wonder - only one word for it all really - knob !


----------



## davZS

I would like to know if he is a member on here? Mmmmmmm could get interesting.


----------



## *MAGIC*

davZS said:


> I would like to know if he is a member on here? Mmmmmmm could get interesting.


Most defo. :wall:


----------



## nicp2007

hannah has just reilised we can tag all his photo's at us anyways :lol:


----------



## davZS

Pride & Performance said:


> hannah has just reilised we can tag all his photo's at us anyways :lol:


Haha get them all tagged :thumb::lol:


----------



## The_Bouncer

- look out for a valeting business up for sale soon.... What a silly fellow - bye bye reputation & business just because he wanted to impress and work on the 'big cars' straightaway. Silly, silly man.


----------



## -Kev-

probably pmv gavin...


----------



## nicp2007

The_Bouncer said:


> - look out for a valeting business up for sale soon.... What a silly fellow - bye bye reputation & business just because he wanted to impress and work on the 'big cars' straightaway. Silly, silly man.


quite right mate,

i started on vauxhall corsa's amd worked my rep and my clients up :thumb:

now i work on astra's lol


----------



## davZS

If he is on here it will take big balls to come and post in this thread and try explain himself.

Edit: yeah your right kev.


----------



## -Kev-

davZS said:


> If he is on here it will take big balls to come and post in this thread and try explain himself.


not at all - dead easy from behind a computer screen


----------



## davZS

-Kev- said:


> not at all - dead easy from behind a computer screen


But we have his facebook and know who he is now, but I know what your saying kev.

Edit: on second thought if he put them on facebook, coming on here and talking crap would be a walk in the park..


----------



## Razzzle

Pride & Performance said:


> quite right mate,
> 
> i started on vauxhall corsa's amd worked my rep and my clients up :thumb:
> 
> now i work on astra's lol


:lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Razzzle

Doesnt seem to have many pics on FB Now   :lol:


----------



## davZS

Loving the comments also seen people tagged there pictures :thumb:


----------



## kieran1980

You can leave a review on how well he did on the Poursche and M3 etc here 
:lol::lol::lol:
http://www.freeindex.co.uk/wr.htm?id=315063&br=1


----------



## Auto Finesse

This sort of thing happens alot, we used to have quite an issue with it once upon a time, i spent loads of time ringing and emailing around, most get embarrassed and remove them, those who dont you just have to persevere with the hosting companies to get them removed.


----------



## uruk hai

I cant understand why people think they can do this and wont be found out ? Are the videos on youtube his work ?

Nothing worse than shameless plagiarism !


----------



## nicp2007

uruk hai said:


> I cant understand why people think they can do this and wont be found out ? Are the videos on youtube his work ?
> 
> Nothing worse than shameless plagiarism !


some are and some are KDS videos :thumb:


----------



## MilesBetter

wow, this thread has kicked off since I was last online this morning :doublesho

Saw the facebook assassination :lol:

Good to see DW Solidarity


----------



## davZS

MilesBetter said:


> wow, this thread has kicked off since I was last online this morning :doublesho
> 
> Saw the facebook assassination :lol:
> 
> Good to see DW Solidarity


If you never kick started this thread who knows how long he would have gone on and how much more work he would claim.


----------



## uruk hai

MilesBetter said:


> Good to see DW Solidarity


Quite right mate 

This is something I would never do and in the long run it may result in loss of face and possilbly loss of work. How can any good come from this sort of thing ?

Looking at it from a slightly different angle it is a credit to those of you who's pics he's using :thumb:


----------



## Auto Finesse

Pride & Performance said:


> some are and some are KDS videos :thumb:


I cant find any other videos apart from three ropey ones on his site?


----------



## MilesBetter

davZS said:


> If you never kick started this thread who knows how long he would have gone on and how much more work he would claim.


No problem, happy to have helped others out then and exposed him 



uruk hai said:


> ....Looking at it from a slightly different angle it is a credit to those of you who's pics he's using :thumb:


----------



## nicp2007

MilesBetter said:


> wow, this thread has kicked off since I was last online this morning :doublesho
> 
> Saw the facebook assassination :lol:
> 
> Good to see DW Solidarity


too right mate :thumb:

thank you for starting this thread or he would of got away with my pics for ever :wall:



james b said:


> I cant find any other videos apart from three ropey ones on his site?


check this link mate

http://www.tk-detailingcars.co.uk/contact-us

then choose his you tube linky thing


----------



## nicp2007

there will be a nice vid posted on his wall as soon as youtube uploads it :thumb:


----------



## Auto Finesse

They are just favorites showing cos he don't have any uploads of his own, not so much ripped off. 

Not like the photos.


----------



## davZS

Pride & Performance said:


> there will be a nice vid posted on his wall as soon as youtube uploads it :thumb:


Oh come on what is it spill the beans .


----------



## kempe

Come on :lol:


----------



## -tom-

kelly want be happy.....


----------



## MilesBetter

The_Bouncer said:


> - look out for a valeting business up for sale soon.... What a silly fellow - bye bye reputation & business just because he wanted to impress and work on the 'big cars' straightaway. Silly, silly man.


I'll take his van and products of him, seeing as hes 15 minutes up the road from me, nice local business :lol:


----------



## MilesBetter

Pride & Performance said:


> there will be a nice vid posted on his wall as soon as youtube uploads it :thumb:


Looking forward to it, I am poised on the F5 button


----------



## kempe

MilesBetter said:


> Looking forward to it, I am poised on the F5 button


web page or facebook?


----------



## MilesBetter

uruk hai said:


> ...Looking at it from a slightly different angle it is a credit to those of you who's pics he's using :thumb:


Thing is, in my case he wasnt even clever enough to use an After shot, that was a work in progress still, so actually when you look at it you think, actually thats not all that good for an after.... maybe I should supply him the correct one :lol:


----------



## MilesBetter

kempe said:


> web page or facebook?


Facebook


----------



## kempe

I can't wait I want to see it now :lol:


----------



## Bungleaio

How do we get google to find this thread when someone searches for tk-detailing cars?


----------



## nicp2007

MilesBetter said:


> Looking forward to it, I am poised on the F5 button


the vid is not that exiting it is just me machine polishing the M3 and a few pics and process vids on there but with a P&P hoodie on and P&P plates on the car,

according to you tube it has 400 min yet so it may be a while :wall:

if you look at the pics on his face book you can tell the ones that he has detailed as there is loads of pics but the stolen ones there is not so many as he has been careful not to give away the true identity of who did the car and were the car is


----------



## MilesBetter

Bungleaio said:


> How do we get google to find this thread when someone searches for tk-detailing cars?


Not sure, but any webe gurus on here know about Google Adwords and SEO, then will appear in the search results... I just dont have a clue how to do it... but I will pay good money ito see it, if somebody needs paying to buy some ad words to make it work


----------



## nicp2007

MilesBetter said:


> Not sure, but any webe gurus on here know about Google Adwords and SEO, then will appear in the search results... I just dont have a clue how to do it... but I will pay good money ito see it, if somebody needs paying to buy some ad words to make it work


i think he need to of posted in this thread of his company name and the area he covers,

i know when you search for detailers near me then DW comes up well before my site


----------



## dwmc

just been reading comments on here that i missed , now i`m off to have a laugh at the comments left on his facebook :lol:


----------



## dwmc

he`s away on hols till 29th , i wish i could see his face when he logs onto facebook :lol: . hope he gets everything he deserves , :thumb:

some great comment guys , :thumb:


----------



## CraigQQ

to get this to show on google. simple. get a mod to change the title to say "TK detailing" 

and this has a lot of traffic so should show...

thats how i found DW searched for something related to car cleaning and first thing up was a DW thread... wish i hadn't searched sometimes... i can't afford it :lol:

that search has cost me well over a grand in the last 3 and a half months!! :lol:

cars looking great because of it though!!


this guy is a joke, sorry he ripped you guys off.. P&P, MB, KDS, Magic and any others i missed :thumb:


----------



## nicp2007

well this video is going to have to wait till morning i think, still only 8% complete :wall:


y is you tube so slow??


----------



## Martin_HDI

Is his real name Tom Murray Philpotts? I noticed this comment on tkdetailingcars facebook.

Allan Shepherd
My car looks amazing cheers Tkdetailingcars / Tom Murray Philpotts
March 22 at 8:13pm · View Post

What a clown, you all should send him a bill for using the pics, at 60 quid a pic, that's a lesson he'd soon not forget 

[edit] obviously 60 quid a pic is a bit cheap for the price of a detail he may charge and time he could have been using them...


----------



## amiller

A bit of googling reveals this thread...

http://surreynewmini.forumotion.com/t3038-new-sponsor-please-welcome-tom-and-tk-detailing

Looks like the people on there are impressed by the work on his facebook too?


----------



## *MAGIC*

So has anyone worked out his DW username yet?

Robbie


----------



## Aero

*MAGIC* said:


> So has anyone worked out his DW username yet?
> 
> Robbie


Yes
http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/member.php?u=35252

P.S Thanked you for your posted but meant to click quote :wall:


----------



## MilesBetter

Pride & Performance said:


> well this video is going to have to wait till morning i think, still only 8% complete :wall:
> 
> y is you tube so slow??


It will be worth the wait


----------



## MilesBetter

amiller said:


> A bit of googling reveals this thread...
> 
> http://surreynewmini.forumotion.com/t3038-new-sponsor-please-welcome-tom-and-tk-detailing
> 
> Looks like the people on there are impressed by the work on his facebook too?


They wont be impressed soon :lol::lol:

I beat you to it and PM'd their Site Admin


----------



## MilesBetter

Posted by Bradley Walsh on FB "...use tinyeye website to run all the pics thro and none came back as his pics THERE ALL FROM WEBSITES..."

:doublesho


----------



## *MAGIC*

Aero said:


> Yes
> http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/member.php?u=35252
> 
> P.S Thanked you for your posted but meant to click quote :wall:


Nice one :thumb: :lol:


----------



## MilesBetter

Aero said:


> Yes
> http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/member.php?u=35252
> 
> P.S Thanked you for your posted but meant to click quote :wall:


Thanks, I sent him a nice message too, same as Magic :thumb:


----------



## Shared

MilesBetter said:


> Posted by Bradley Walsh on FB "...use tinyeye website to run all the pics thro and none came back as his pics THERE ALL FROM WEBSITES..."
> 
> :doublesho


As handsome as Bradley Walsh is, I think Brandy Walsh is a huge improvement :lol:


----------



## MilesBetter

Shared said:


> As handsome as Bradley Walsh is, I think Brandy Walsh is a huge improvement :lol:


DOH!!! LOL :lol:


----------



## MilesBetter

As I suspect when he comes back from Holiday he will delete all those posts and maybe the pics to remove the evidence when we all pursue him for a claim of using photos without permission, I took the liberty to screen shot everything on his FB and website


----------



## MilesBetter

CraigQQ said:


> to get this to show on google. simple. get a mod to change the title to say "TK detailing"
> 
> and this has a lot of traffic so should show...
> 
> thats how i found DW searched for something related to car cleaning and first thing up was a DW thread... wish i hadn't searched sometimes... i can't afford it :lol:
> 
> that search has cost me well over a grand in the last 3 and a half months!! :lol:
> 
> cars looking great because of it though!!
> 
> this guy is a joke, sorry he ripped you guys off.. P&P, MB, KDS, Magic and any others i missed :thumb:


Thanks

I have changed the title, take a look it now reads: TK Detailing - Beware Picture Thiefs

Will that work


----------



## CraigQQ

titles still the same mate?? strange... maybe takes a few mins?


----------



## MilesBetter

CraigQQ said:


> titles still the same mate?? strange... maybe takes a few mins?


I realised it changes on the title of first post, but not the main Indexed URL of thread.


----------



## DW58

If you click on "edit" on the first post, and then "advanced" you can (I think) edit the actual thread title.


----------



## -Kev-

DW58 said:


> If you click on "edit" on the first post, and then "advanced" you can (I think) edit the actual thread title.


you can but it doesn't show afterwards usually...


----------



## CraigQQ

yeah we need one of the mods/admin to do that i think.

maybe pm any moderators or admin that are currently online and ask them

heres a quote taken from that mini club website posted earlier



> Welcome as a sponsor Tom. Have seen your work on facebook and was very impressed
> If only your area covered Kent.


so its obvious hes getting work from stealing peoples pics..

i mean, i saw a few of the showroom threads here that made me want my car done by that detailer, if/when i have the spare cash... so im sure im not the only one!


----------



## DW58

Ah - there's sometimes a time limit depending on how _vBulletin_ in set up. I changed one of mine recently, it worked OK.


----------



## MilesBetter

CraigQQ said:


> yeah we need one of the mods/admin to do that i think.
> 
> maybe pm any moderators or admin that are currently online and ask them
> 
> heres a quote taken from that mini club website posted earlier
> 
> "Welcome as a sponsor Tom. Have seen your work on facebook and was very impressed
> If only your area covered Kent"
> 
> so its obvious hes getting work from stealing peoples pics..
> 
> i mean, i saw a few of the showroom threads here that made me want my car done by that detailer, if/when i have the spare cash... so im sure im not the only one!


They wont be impressed soon :lol:

http://www.facebook.com/pages/Tkdet...hotos#!/pages/Surrey-New-MINI/145641378823404


----------



## CraigQQ

whos roberto orlando.. is that robbie from magic?


sadly i refuse to be part of facebook, or any of those sites.. so i can't join in..

are you sure you lot are not stealing TK detailings pics and putting them in the showroom :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## MilesBetter

CraigQQ said:


> whos roberto orlando.. is that robbie from magic?
> 
> sadly i refuse to be part of facebook, or any of those sites.. so i can't join in..
> 
> are you sure you lot are not stealing TK detailings pics and putting them in the showroom :lol: :lol: :lol:


Yep, that will be him... 

PMSL at us putting them in Studio :lol:

Qualiteeeeeee! :thumb:










DOH I just robbed a photo from Google Images


----------



## big ben

oh dear... suppose this sort of thing happens all the time


----------



## CraigQQ

MB i hope youve got £60 there to pay lee nelson for his pic and another £20 for his saying...

actually on second thoughts he probably worth about a fiver all in :lol:


----------



## MilesBetter

CraigQQ said:


> MB i hope youve got £60 there to pay lee nelson for his pic and another £20 for his saying...
> 
> actually on second thoughts he probably worth about a fiver all in :lol:


:lol:


----------



## MilesBetter

The_Bouncer said:


> What I don't get - and mentioned here before - is that he is indeed doing valeting / detailing work to a degree - the FB pictures prove that - By looking at it also the business has only been set up a month or so - well at least that's what it points too.
> 
> I can only imagine that in order to 'impress' potential clients from the outset that the Porsche and Engine detail pics were used - Not sure where the other 'semi prestige' vehicles are from on his gallery...
> 
> Must be a visitor to these pages to obtain the images ? Maybe he'll come back on - eat a bit of humble pie - apologise or indeed recredit the owners of original pics.
> 
> I think for anybody looking at these pages - thinking 'oh I'll grab an image or two from the web' then think again - If your not good enough to create the same results then your not good enough to call yourself a detailer.
> 
> People on here - supporters or not - work bloody hard - be it on a 10 year old Ford or a 3 day old Supercar.
> 
> It ain't that hard to take pictures of your own work - Don't profit off other peoples labour.....
> 
> Find it pretty sad really - If he needed Porsche pictures etc that bad, but didn't have the client base yet - then knock on a owners house and offer a freebie.....
> 
> think I've waffled enough. :O)


One of the best Comments I have read, well put. Thanks :thumb:


----------



## -tom-

CraigQQ said:


> whos roberto orlando.. is that robbie from magic?
> 
> sadly i refuse to be part of facebook, or any of those sites.. so i can't join in..
> 
> are you sure you lot are not stealing TK detailings pics and putting them in the showroom :lol: :lol: :lol:


Yes it's Robbie from valet magic


----------



## Rust.Bucket

Sorry of this has already been posted, but his site seems to have been made via 'google sites'. You can report copyright infringement here: http://www.google.com/support/bin/request.py?contact_type=lr_dmca&product=sites

There is also a 'report abuse' button on his site (I believe this link has already been posted possibly).


----------



## DetailMyCar

So is that video of the lad doing the Aston not actually him either then????

If it is, i have to say that's pretty impressive but equally if he's that good, why would he need to lie and pinch pics from everyone!?!?


----------



## CraigQQ

the one where it starts by saying "how to make a car waterproof" or something like that.

if it is that, thats a KDS/keltec video


----------



## uruk hai

This thread is certainly moving on !

Perhaps it just a case of waiting to see if the person this thread concerns takes up his right to reply, perhaps he won't but I think its only fair he gets and hopefully chooses to take the opportunity to offer an explanation of sorts, especially now its established the he's a member of this forum.

I'll certainly be interested to read any contribution from the afore mentioned person


----------



## nicp2007

:wall:

my vid crashed in the night, i have set it goin again and will post it when i get back from work :thumb:


----------



## DW58

It seems like his abilities as a detailer and the cars he has worked on are not the only things your man is delusional about ... ... ...

Just look at his status, wouldn't that suggest a rather large outfit rather than a newly started one-man band? :lol:

Oh dear me, how sad


----------



## The Cueball

Wow, looks like a good old DW judge, jury and executioner on this one...

To be honest, I can’t see how anyone can explain what he had “appeared” to do...but maybe there is some nasty IT webmaster at work, and the sweet little managing director doesn’t know anything about it.....

Hopefully, he will be able to come on here and explain his actions, or the reasons why other peoples work are being used by him for gaining work...

Doesn't look good to me, but I think they should be given a chance to explain themselves before people get all worked up.

:thumb:


----------



## Pezza4u

This is well out of order...why would anyone want to use other peoples photos to promote their business/work.


----------



## uruk hai

Pezza4u said:


> This is well out of order...why would anyone want to use other peoples photos to promote their business/work.


Thats what everyone is waiting/hopeing to find out :thumb:


----------



## stealthwolf

DW58 said:


> Just look at his status, wouldn't that suggest a rather large outfit rather than a newly started one-man band? :lol:


TBH you can be a one-man band and still call yourself MD/CEO. It's just makes things a little "fancy". Interesting to see what the outcome is.


----------



## Guest

And he's a Chelsea supporter.... nuff said.

*Veedub runs for cover* :doublesho lol


----------



## DetailMyCar

Veedub18 said:


> And he's a Chelsea supporter.... nuff said.
> 
> *Veedub runs for cover* :doublesho lol


Hahaha glad you said it


----------



## DW58

stealthwolf said:


> TBH you can be a one-man band and still call yourself MD/CEO. It's just makes things a little "fancy". Interesting to see what the outcome is.


That's not the point, it's pretentious to put it mildly. I've come across plenty "one-man band" companies where the sole active director (there has to be at least two) styles him/herself as "M.D", I've even seen such companies where the sole director has adopted umpteen different job titles just to "big up" his/her perceived status, but in reality it only impresses the person with all the titles.

I wonder if in this case the business is even an incorporated company - I doubt it - more likely a sole proprietorship/partnership.


----------



## DetailMyCar

Trouble is none of us know how / where he is generating most of his business so how are we helping stopping that?? He's still using the pics, and obviously people somewhere are still booking up with him and prepared to use him so he must be advertising locally or something.....

Putting stuff on his Facebook page is a good start as i guess he gets some business from that, but in reality talking about him on the internet in forums etc is probably not actually going to stop people using him which is actually a shame for the poor people paying good money for someone to come and potentially ruin the car (Assuming he's not very good as he can't even use his own pics to demonstrate his work)???


----------



## MilesBetter

nickg123 said:


> Trouble is none of us know how / where he is generating most of his business so how are we helping stopping that?? He's still using the pics, and obviously people somewhere are still booking up with him and prepared to use him so he must be advertising locally or something.....
> 
> Putting stuff on his Facebook page is a good start as i guess he gets some business from that, but in reality talking about him on the internet in forums etc is probably not actually going to stop people using him which is actually a shame for the poor people paying good money for someone to come and potentially ruin the car (Assuming he's not very good as he can't even use his own pics to demonstrate his work)???


I am seeking some legal advice to what course of action can be taken regarding copyright.

If any legal beagles are on here would be much appreciated. I am sure there will be a precedence set and a case to address as my pics are not an isolated oversight by Mr TK, as seen there are other Blatant thefts.


----------



## gally

Good luck Steve and let us know how you get on.


----------



## The Cueball

MilesBetter said:


> I am seeking some legal advice to what course of action can be taken regarding copyright.
> 
> If any legal beagles are on here would be much appreciated. I am sure there will be a precedence set and a case to address as my pics are not an isolated oversight by Mr TK, as seen there are other Blatant thefts.


UK copyright law factsheet:

http://copyrightservice.co.uk/copyright/p01_uk_copyright_law

HTH

:thumb:


----------



## Rust.Bucket

I'm pretty sure he can't refer to himself as M.D if he is only a sole trader- pretty sure you need a Ltd. Company to refer to yourself as a director.

Anyway, possibly send google a report via his website- click report abuse, then there is a link which allows you to show that images belong to you (ie. First posted on DW).


----------



## Lewis.

This is DAMN annoying. I had the same thing with a photo I took at brands hatch, only to find it in a car magazine used in an advert without permission - c*nts!


----------



## DW58

Unfortunately, copyright theft of this type is almost impossible to stop in this internet-based age.

I've had my images stolen frequently and it annoys me as much as the nest man. I tend to overprint my photos with a transparent copyright marking which doesn't detract from viewing the photo but makes would involved a huge amount of work to remove.

As has been suggested here, I've also used the tactic of replacing images with less desirable ones once they've been stolen, and once saw with great amusement the horror from the copyright thief when the stolen image suddenly changed to something less attractive on the forum where he had posted my photos.

I've even had the annoyance of someone using photos of mine to illustrate his ebay auctions - that resulted in him being banned from ebaY following my complaints and proof that they were my images. Another thing wich copyright thieves often forget is the EXIF data on image files - whilst easily removed, it's extra insurance especially against less knowledgeable thieves.


----------



## MilesBetter

Agreed ^^^^

However, I think this thread has been the best deterrent ever :lol:


----------



## The Cueball

Well, even though they are on holiday at the moment, i'm like most small businesses / directors  they have been keeping an eye on things...checking emails/facebook etc...

I would think that they are well aware that the game is up...

Just as a matter of curiosity...are any of the pictures actually theirs, I know that DW is not the be all and end all of detailing, but I would have thought that some of them would have been posted up here to drum up some business 

:thumb:


----------



## Flair

It seems he may be a member of Minitorque too, I have reposted the thread on there as I saw the forum sticker on a car he done.


----------



## MilesBetter

Somebody posted on his FB that none wof them were his and they used http://www.tineye.com/ to check. Not run any of them through myself to confirm or deny though.


----------



## MilesBetter

Seems I unleashed a Monster with this thread :doublesho


----------



## Gruffs

There are sections and extensive threads regarding copywrite law and image theft on talk-photography and photography-forum that would answer all your questions much better than could be done here.


----------



## MilesBetter

Gruffs said:


> There are sections and extensive threads regarding copywrite law and image theft on talk-photography and photography-forum that would answer all your questions much better than could be done here.


Perfect, thanks :thumb:


----------



## wookey

Everyone who has pictures used without permission should send him an invoice.

That'll make a nice pile of mail for him to open when he comes back from holiday :lol:


----------



## MilesBetter

wookey said:


> Everyone who has pictures used without permission should send him an invoice.
> 
> That'll make a nice pile of mail for him to open when he comes back from holiday :lol:


Its is being sorted out now 

I guess I am small-fry in terms of my detailing efforts and so it is the pro-detailers that have more of a case for him to answer to.

What I hate more than anything is how this guy tars us all starting on the bottom/lower rungs on the ladder with the same brush and makes it all harder for those of us trying to build a reputation through hard work and the image of a dodgy weekend warrior, slap and dash part-timer is damaging.

_(I also pay my taxes, putting in place insurance, pay my supporter fees on here and other forums as I want to be taken serious, credible and seen to be doing everything correctly and honour a gentlemans agreement and code of honour between other detailers - those that make a living from it)_

I have great respect for the works of the pro-detailers and it is the inspiration that motivates me to keep working at one rung at a time.


----------



## RandomlySet

MB: I would possibly re-word your post on MT.... In this day and age, he will probably sue you for slander. I'd drop some of the swear words etc... If you're going to sue someone, then at least be professional about it, and don't give them any ammo back at you


----------



## MilesBetter

-Mat- said:


> MB: I would possibly re-word your post on MT.... In this day and age, he will probably sue you for slander. I'd drop some of the swear words etc... If you're going to sue someone, then at least be professional about it, and don't give them any ammo back at you


Probaby best to keep it professional.

If it becomes a personal attack or I have unleashed to big a monster here, i will ask the mods to delete this thread. I also wish to appear professional. Thankyou.


----------



## Guest

So he's beanheadblue on here, MiniTorque and SurreyNewMini where they are all really keen to speak to him it seems....

Hope he had a nice holiday (In Venice with Kate). :doublesho


----------



## MilesBetter

Veedub18 said:


> So he's beanheadblue on here, MiniTorque and SurreyNewMini where they are all really keen to speak to him it seems....
> 
> Hope he had a nice holiday (In Venice with Kate). :doublesho


I love the comment on the thread re the FB poster Brandy Walsh...

'Forget the pictuer Nicking.... Brandy walsh looks hot' :lol:

http://www.minitorque.com/forum/f270/tk-detailing-picture-thieving-****-18583/index2.html


----------



## Flair

MilesBetter said:


> I love the comment on the thread re the FB poster Brandy Walsh...
> 
> 'Forget the pictuer Nicking.... Brandy walsh looks hot' :lol:
> 
> http://www.minitorque.com/forum/f270/tk-detailing-picture-thieving-****-18583/index2.html


That's good old MT for you :lol: you should see the newbie threads.


----------



## Guest

The MINI pictured on MiniTorque could actually be his own, he's on SNM where he's posted asking what Oil to put in his R56 and how to change a turbo pipe etc.

Here's his introduction on there



> Hi Everyone
> 
> Thanks for all the great messages so far
> 
> I thought I would give you a little information about my company and the discount im going offer to SnM members.
> 
> I started my company at the end of 2009 beginning of 2010 after a few of my friends asked me if i could detail there cars. This then grew from word of mouth and people seeing the condition of my Mini (which always is in good condition) to me having 3 companys contact me to come in once or twice a month to valet/detail some of there cars, from this alot of customers have recommened my work and the business has grown.
> 
> Since i have started i have been lucky enough to work on some beautiful cars doing a basic valet to a full showroom detail, involving doing full paint correction, engine bay detail and many more processes and in some cases taking me 2 days to complete, but very much worth it.
> 
> I would like to offer SnM members 15% off any of my services. I am willing to travel to work on your pride and joys within reason.
> 
> Please take a look at my website for the services I offer and a few pictures and videos. I also have a Facebook group and im on twitter.
> 
> http://twitter.com/#!/TKdetailingcars
> http://www.facebook.com/pages/Tkdetailingcars/164144966938913
> 
> Im very much looking forward to answering any questions you may have and working on your Minis or any other cars you have in the family.
> 
> Tom (beanheadblue)


----------



## Flair

Veedub18 said:


> The MINI pictured on MiniTorque could actually be his own, he's on SNM where he's posted asking what Oil to put in his R56 and how to change a turbo pipe etc.
> 
> Here's his introduction on there


It's not his car that, that is another members.


----------



## Guest

Flair said:


> It's not his car that, that is another members.


Ok cool. Wonder if he detailed that one lol?


----------



## kieran1980

I bet he wishes he didnt want to come back from his holiday :doublesho:doublesho


----------



## Scott Harris

Has his facebook page been taken down ? I can't find it or log on through the link.


----------



## DW58

Scott Harris said:


> Has his facebook page been taken down ? I can't find it or log on through the link.


Still there.


----------



## Beau Technique

Whomever that Brandy Walsh is, shes on one for getting the pics removed:lol:

WITCH HUNT!!!!

Find that man!

Burn him at the stake!!!

Seriously. If the user is on here. Surely there is something that can be done or some forms of legal actions taken due to the pictures firstly coming from someones IP address or something along those lines


----------



## deanchilds

Due to this happening to me ive since created a whole new site (not just for that reason) and now have in my terms and conditions that the wording, photos and belong to me and I will sue you! I also use flash gallery which should be able to be copied!

7.The wording, design and photos remain the property of x and any attempt in the coping, stealing or editing of anything on our website will result in a lawsuit being filed against the person and/or company.


----------



## MilesBetter

Beau Technique said:


> Whomever that Brandy Walsh is, shes on one for getting the pics removed:lol:
> 
> WITCH HUNT!!!!
> 
> Find that man!
> 
> Burn him at the stake!!!
> 
> Seriously. If the user is on here. Surely there is something that can be done or some forms of legal actions taken due to the pictures firstly coming from someones IP address or something along those lines


A detailing wife/ partner scorned :lol::lol:


----------



## Spuj

Yes it does seem brandy Walsh is on a mission, and dam right as well. The fact that this guy is taking others work pictures and using them is beyond a joke.


----------



## nicp2007

-Mat- said:


> MB: I would possibly re-word your post on MT.... In this day and age, he will probably sue you for slander. I'd drop some of the swear words etc... If you're going to sue someone, then at least be professional about it, and don't give them any ammo back at you


quite right,

i am not saying and will not say that "his" work is poor and that he is not a good detailer as he may well be very good at his job but i will quite happily let the world know that he is passing my work off as his own :devil:

my vid has uploaded at last too :thumb:

but youtube has fooked the aspect up again though :wall:

any ideas why they keep coming out in 4:3 and not 16:9????


----------



## nicp2007

and now on his FB wall :thumb:


----------



## Dan J

Thats extremely sad that someone cant produce there own pictures for there own website.

Think i better watermark my pics from now on because im not having someone else passing my hard graft off as there own, BANDITS.


----------



## Steve valentine

Looks like the facebook page has had a little bit of a tidy up!


----------



## Auto Finesse

Pride & Performance said:


> quite right,
> 
> i am not saying and will not say that "his" work is poor and that he is not a good detailer as he may well be very good at his job but i will quite happily let the world know that he is passing my work off as his own :devil:
> 
> my vid has uploaded at last too :thumb:
> 
> but youtube has fooked the aspect up again though :wall:
> 
> any ideas why they keep coming out in 4:3 and not 16:9????
> 
> YouTube - bonnet correction by pride and performance


When you go to upload it you have the choice in the settings.


----------



## nicp2007

james b said:


> When you go to upload it you have the choice in the settings.


so do i have to upload it again???

it took like 12 hours for this one to go up :wall:


----------



## Guest

Good video and very good correction job.:thumb:


----------



## Cornish

Just found this thread, oh man does this guy have some answers to give when he gets back.
"Cry 'Havoc' and let slip the dogs of war", never was a truer statement made


----------



## Auto Finesse

Pride & Performance said:


> so do i have to upload it again???
> 
> it took like 12 hours for this one to go up :wall:


yep :wave:


----------



## sim L

Facebook page has indeed been tidied up, think it should be messed up again...


----------



## davZS

Steve valentine said:


> Looks like the facebook page has had a little bit of a tidy up!


Yeah I've just seen that all the post have been taken off.


----------



## sim L

As far as I can see Nic, your BMW pictures have gone, Magics GT3 pics have also been removed.

EDIT: Video has been taken off as well.


----------



## alexandjen

Must be back from holiday early


----------



## Guest

Yep, the posts are disappearing.

The you tube video posted on there was in 16:9 though, but 4:3 on here :thumb:


----------



## Steve valentine

alexandjen said:


> Must be back from holiday early


I bet his **** is twitching


----------



## Spuj

Can't get on his wall now


----------



## kieran1980

Wonder if he is reading this thread as a guest :wave::wave:


----------



## withoutabix

ye its all gone cant access his page at all


----------



## CraigQQ

think he has made his page private?? 

i cant view it without signing in(which i dont have an account)

or he has closed it


----------



## MilesBetter

withoutabix said:


> ye its all gone cant access his page at all


Yep, cant access it either.

Executed by DW


----------



## davZS

Yeah the site is either private or gone.


----------



## Steve valentine

His page has gone, boooo!!!!

Pictures are still on his site though.


----------



## Rust.Bucket

Yup all gone. Hopefully someone took screen shots just in case they are needed.


----------



## CraigQQ

he last logged into DW on the 19th of this month.. so last saturday.

maybe hes viewing this page as a guest?

do you think the mini JCW in the pics is even his :lol: probably found one in a random street and took pictures of it :lol: or stole someones pics


----------



## CraigQQ

Rust.Bucket said:


> Yup all gone. Hopefully someone took screen shots just in case they are needed.


im sure someone did..


----------



## MilesBetter

Rust.Bucket said:


> Yup all gone. Hopefully someone took screen shots just in case they are needed.


I did indeed :thumb:


----------



## Rust.Bucket

CraigQQ said:


> im sure someone did..


I'm sure I read that someone was going to, but hopefully they did. Plus there is still the website (I'm sure it's harder to edit all of them as opposed to deleting a facebook page).


----------



## Rust.Bucket

MilesBetter said:


> I did indeed :thumb:


Oh good good


----------



## MilesBetter

Rust.Bucket said:


> Yup all gone. Hopefully someone took screen shots just in case they are needed.





MilesBetter said:


> I did indeed :thumb:


How about I photobucket whatt i captured and we post them on here for posterity and a warning to others :thumb:


----------



## Guest

Well I guess I'll be the first to say...

Welcome home bluebeanhead, and how was Venice? 

:doublesho


----------



## MilesBetter

+1 ^^^^^

Welcome back


----------



## MilesBetter

Steve valentine said:


> His page has gone, boooo!!!!
> 
> Pictures are still on his site though.


I just texted him that he had 24hrs to remove from site also.

And to let him know we screenshot'd it.


----------



## kempe

His face book has been deleted and removed. He needs to sort his web site out though :thumb:


----------



## kempe

MilesBetter said:


> I just texted him that he had 24hrs to remove from site also.
> 
> And to let him know we screenshot'd it.


Nice one! :thumb:


----------



## Rust.Bucket

Just remember to keep all correspondence with him in a professional manner just in case he tries to go down the 'harassing' route or something stupid like that.

I guess the facebook is a start. And giving him a time frame to remove what is yours seems reasonable.

Great thread by the way!!


----------



## simonjj

:lol: Porsche BoXter http://www.tk-detailingcars.co.uk/gallery


----------



## Steve valentine

MilesBetter said:


> I just texted him that he had 24hrs to remove from site also.
> 
> And to let him know we screenshot'd  it.


Did he text back? :lol:


----------



## RandomlySet

do it. then others can save to their pc as extra back up copies in case you lose the originals and Photobucket explodes


----------



## alexandjen

His Twitter page is also private now


----------



## CraigQQ

i guess DW can expect beanheadblue to pay the personal sales thing then :lol:

all his kit will be up in the sales threads soon..


----------



## MilesBetter

MilesBetter said:


> I just texted him that he had 24hrs to remove from site also.
> 
> And to let him know we screenshot'd it.





kempe said:


> Nice one! :thumb:





-Mat- said:


> do it. then others can save to their pc as extra back up copies in case you lose the originals and Photobucket explodes


Ok, doing it now :thumb:


----------



## CraigQQ

am i the only one checking the active users viewing this thread every few minutes to see if beanhead is watching?


----------



## alexandjen

CraigQQ said:


> i guess DW can expect beanheadblue to pay the personal sales thing then :lol:
> 
> all his kit will be up in the sales threads soon..


And a 1TB portable hard drive full of detailing pics :lol:


----------



## MilesBetter

CraigQQ said:


> i guess DW can expect beanheadblue to pay the personal sales thing then :lol:
> 
> all his kit will be up in the sales threads soon..


I live about 10 minutes away (the way I drive anyway :lol and so will go an collect and shove it all in the back of thr avant


----------



## Guest

alexandjen said:


> And a 1TB portable hard drive full of * other peoples *detailing pics :lol:


Edited for accuracy.


----------



## Rust.Bucket

Hopefully this page will be updated with 'photo removed' soon:
http://www.tk-detailingcars.co.uk/system/app/pages/recentChanges

I genuinely think this thread has frightened him into thinking twice about trying to pull a fast one by using others images.


----------



## alexandjen

Veedub18 said:


> Edited for accuracy.


:lol::lol::thumb:


----------



## Steve valentine

CraigQQ said:


> am i the only one checking the active users viewing this thread every few minutes to see if beanhead is watching?


You were, but you're not now


----------



## MilesBetter

*TW Detailing - Pic Thief Busted!*

Here we go, prroves the site existed and the comments. Not sure if others got any of theres.


































And how could we forget the Hot Brandy Walsh for her Mission :thumb:


----------



## CraigQQ

im wondering if this is the first to catch him? 

his site activity says he deleted 8 photos from the gallery on march 1st 2011.
also added a couple things to home page.


----------



## MilesBetter

No wacking one out guys over Brandy :lol:


----------



## kieran1980

CraigQQ said:


> im wondering if this is the first to catch him?
> 
> his site activity says he deleted 8 photos from the gallery on march 1st 2011.
> also added a couple things to home page.


Im sure dsco files are directly from a camera,
But it does show Miles's ones were added 4th february as they are IMG links so they are ones he has uploaded from his computer :wave:
I think :lol:


----------



## MilesBetter

Do I get a DW Medal or Gold Star for Services to DW :lol:


----------



## Rust.Bucket

MilesBetter said:


> Do I get a DW Medal or Gold Star for Services to DW :lol:


Your title should be DW Sleuth or something along those lines lol.


----------



## Steve valentine

MilesBetter said:


> Do I get a DW Medal or Gold Star for Services to DW :lol:


Is the friend request on facebook TKdetailingcars? :lol:


----------



## Rust.Bucket

Quick question: how did you find the website with your pics on them in the first place?


----------



## McClane

MilesBetter said:


> And how could we forget the Hot Brandy Walsh for her Mission :thumb:


www .had-me-in-stitches.com/hahahahaha


----------



## MilesBetter

Rust.Bucket said:


> Quick question: how did you find the website with your pics on them in the first place?


To cut a long story short are (were) looking at getting a Clubby JCW or one of the new Clubby SD's and so was signing up for a few national and loavl Mini clubs to get some info and advice and some homework.

It was on Surrey New Mini that I first uncovered it, as was reading some posts of his, things didnt add up, use the 'all poss by this user etc' did some sleuth work and Bingo ... facebook and website busted open... and the rest is history


----------



## DW58

Looks like his Facebook page may have gone - all I'm getting is a log-on page from the link now.


----------



## lonterra

And does this not strike you as a bit odd?

http://www.freeindex.co.uk/wr.htm?id=315063&br=1

_Four_ reviews all appearing on the same day (16th December 2010) from people with this being their _only_ review

Coincidentally, the same day that according to http://www.tk-detailingcars.co.uk/system/app/pages/recentChanges?offset=150

"[email protected] edited Testimonials", where these also appear.

I rather like "Adrian Mills" review: "_.....and why time and time again you will read glowing reviews._"

Yes, 'cos it looks he's getting his mates to write them for him! :lol:

http://twitter.com/lukerebbettes

Where you'll find conversations from "Dan Deadman" and "TomPhilpotts" amongst others

And isn't this bloke's name Tom Murray Philpotts?

So I would potentially take "Steve Philpotts" review with a pinch of salt?


----------



## MilesBetter

DW58 said:


> Looks like his Facebook page may have gone - all I'm getting is a log-on page from the link now.


Come on keep up, that was hours ago :lol:



lonterra said:


> And does this not strike you as a bit odd?
> 
> http://www.freeindex.co.uk/wr.htm?id=315063&br=1
> 
> _Four_ reviews all appearing on the same day (16th December 2010) from people with this being their _only_ review
> 
> Coincidentally, the same day that according to http://www.tk-detailingcars.co.uk/system/app/pages/recentChanges?offset=150
> 
> "[email protected] edited Testimonials"
> 
> I rather like "Adrian Mills" review: "_.....and why time and time again you will read glowing reviews._"
> 
> Yes, 'cos you're getting your mates to write them for you! :lol:
> 
> http://twitter.com/lukerebbettes
> 
> Where you'll find conversations from "Dan Deadman" and "TomPhilpotts" amongst others
> 
> And isn't this bloke's name Tom Murray Philpotts?
> 
> So I would potentially take "Steve Philpotts" review with a pinch of salt?


Yep, good work. We had a look on there also. Maybe we should all leave our own reviews of our work.

I just did some sleuthing and we found his own persnal Facebook but it is protected so cant access it, and yess his name is philpotts, plus there was some other stuff off people that didnt add up, smell a big rat.

Lets not forget hes the guy that 'likes' his own FB posts and pics

Looks like hes busted wide open again.

Wonder how is reputation is on Surrey new mini and Minitorque now :lol:


----------



## lonterra

Looks like he's been busy: :thumb:

an hour ago [email protected] edited Home
an hour ago [email protected] edited Engine Bay
an hour ago [email protected] edited Polishing and Waxing
an hour ago [email protected] edited Polishing and Waxing
an hour ago [email protected] edited Gallery
an hour ago [email protected] edited Engine Bay


----------



## DW58

MilesBetter said:


> Come on keep up, that was hours ago :lol:


Gimme a break, I've been out since 6pm


----------



## MilesBetter

Credit for this clip goes to Dazzman originally posted on Hampshire Jap Cars 

See what I did there ^^^^^ :lol::lol:


----------



## "6"

MilesBetter said:


> Credit for this clip goes to Dazzman originally posted on Hampshire Jap Cars
> 
> See what I did there ^^^^^ :lol::lol:


LOL Shame he can't take the hint from you Steve!! :lol:

It's disgusting what he has done trying to effectively steal a reputation and I hope he has the balls to post here to explain himself (I also hope everyone who has had a photo stolen invoices him for it).

Have posted a truthful review on Freeindex too. http://www.freeindex.co.uk/wr.htm?id=315063&br=1


----------



## alexandjen

Not much left in his website gallery now I see


----------



## The_Bouncer

Reputation and business are now in complete ruins - almost feel sorry for him.... Silly chap indeed.

This thread should be a sticky as a warning to what can happen...


----------



## MilesBetter

"6" said:


> LOL Shame he can't take the hint from you Steve!! :lol:
> 
> It's disgusting what he has done trying to effectively steal a reputation and I hope he has the balls to post here to explain himself (I also hope everyone who has had a photo stolen invoices him for it).
> 
> Have posted a truthful review on Freeindex too. http://www.freeindex.co.uk/wr.htm?id=315063&br=1


Cheers :thumb:


----------



## MilesBetter

The_Bouncer said:


> Reputation and business are now in complete ruins - almost feel sorry for him.... Silly chap indeed.
> 
> This thread should be a sticky as a warning to what can happen...


As they say.... a reputation takes years to build and only moments to lose


----------



## kempe

Just goes to show any one who says "you missed a bit" or "you can do mine after" Don't mess with a person who loves a shiny motor!!!! Today TK Detailing tomorrow

THE WORLD

:devil::devil::devil::devil::devil::devil::devil::devil::devil::devil::devil::devil::devil:


----------



## gordonpuk

​Lets find out what happened to Lord Lucan and Shergar.
*The No 1 Detailing World detective Agency.*


----------



## CraigQQ

i see the audi pic from his homepage is gone too...

wonder who he stole that from as no one here claimed it..

glad hes not using your photos now guys, but if you feel that its cost you business or your rights/trust has been violated i'd bill him for them.. there is some proof of them.


----------



## MilesBetter

gordonpuk said:


> ​Lets find out what happened to Lord Lucan and Shergar.
> *The No 1 Detailing World detective Agency.*


_
"oh yeah, Just one more thing..."_


----------



## nicp2007

The_Bouncer said:


> Reputation and business are now in complete ruins - almost feel sorry for him.... Silly chap indeed.
> 
> This thread should be a sticky as a warning to what can happen...


Hannah says she does feel sorry for him 

i can kind of see her point as we have all stuck it to the guy in an array of ways,

it looks like he has now removed all traces of mine, miles's and robbie's work and has learned his lesson, it was a shame it was a lesson he needed to learn though 

every one makes mistakes and i hope this has taught him that if he wants to have nice cars and nice pics on his web site etc, that he needs to put the hard work and the effort in to his business to build up his reputation and his client base until he is working on these cars himself,

ps

guys i know i'm not a mod or anything but i think this could be enough now,

lesson learned :thumb:

ps ps

this does not mean that Pride & Performance has gone soft, if any one else out there thinks of stealing pics it will all start again :devil: :lol:


----------



## CraigQQ

Pride & Performance said:


> ps ps
> 
> this does not mean that Pride & Performance has gone soft, if any one else out there thinks of stealing pics it will all start again :devil: :lol:


Damn, just finished setting up my own detailer website.. using all your photos as _my work_
then i read the ps... damn!! have to delete that then.. don't want a thread started to hunt me :lol:

oh and i agree if hes learnt his lesson i guess theres no more need to bash him.


----------



## kempe

CraigQQ said:


> Damn, just finished setting up my own detailer website.. using all your photos as _my work_
> then i read the ps... damn!! have to delete that then.. don't want a thread started to hunt me :lol:
> 
> oh and i agree if hes learnt his lesson i guess theres no more need to bash him.


Just hope he doesnt get them from another site? And he has learned


----------



## MilesBetter

Pride & Performance said:


> ....guys i know i'm not a mod or anything but i think this could be enough now,
> 
> lesson learned :thumb:


Agreed

As the starter of this thread, I think it needs to be put to bed / locked by a mod.

I think this is well and truly a lesson to all and to think again if you had any thoughts of attempting this.

Another vote for a sticky as to why you shouldnt rob pictures.

DW Justice


----------



## Buck

^^ Amen :thumb:0


----------



## xcJohn

kempe said:


> Just goes to show any one who says "you missed a bit" or "you can do mine after" Don't mess with a person who loves a shiny motor!!!! Today TK Detailing tomorrow
> 
> THE WORLD
> 
> :devil::devil::devil::devil::devil::devil::devil::devil::devil::devil::devil::devil::devil:


:doublesho


----------



## kempe

xcJohn said:


> :doublesho


why the shocked face? :lol:


----------



## Martin_HDI

I love how you all went mad now you've calmed down and hope he learned his lesson... pfft. 

did anyone actually invoice him? lol.


----------



## xcJohn

kempe said:


> why the shocked face? :lol:


The thought of an army of folk in their amazingly clean cars charging down the street waging systematic war against all, stopping every now and then to QD :lol:

Is this turning a bit "we are legion?"


----------



## WHIZZER

MilesBetter said:


> Agreed
> 
> As the starter of this thread, I think it needs to be put to bed / locked by a mod.
> 
> I think this is well and truly a lesson to all and to think again if you had any thoughts of attempting this.
> 
> Another vote for a sticky as to why you shouldnt rob pictures.
> 
> DW Justice


On that note


----------

